# new goats won't come near me.



## dawglvr (May 27, 2010)

I purcahsed two baby pygmy goats about two months ago.  They still will not come near me.  They come close but run like crazy when I try to get closer.  I want these for pets and am very disheartened. plus I can't even catch them to check coats and feet etc. help!


----------



## glenolam (May 27, 2010)

First, Welcome!

Have you tried _*small*_ amounts of treats?  Rasins work well and bread does too, but only in small amounts so you don't mess up their systems.

The main thing you want to do is spend time with them by just sitting in their pen or pasture.  Don't try to touch them, just sit there and let them come to you.  Once they realize you aren't going to hurt them they'll start coming around.

It took my wether about 6 - 9 mos to get used to me.  Now he won't leave me alone!


----------



## dawglvr (May 27, 2010)

Thank you. I am not very patient I guess lol


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 27, 2010)

Yes, I just sat still and gave mine a little bit of apple.  They do love apple.

DonnaBelle


----------



## savingdogs (May 27, 2010)

Most animals will tame down if you offer food from your hand when they are very hungry. It does take patience though. Go out sometime in a chair and just plan on sitting there (take a book or radio or something like that if you are bored). Don't feed them but bring out food with you to hand-feed. 
My goats like alfalfa pellets a lot, I learned about them here at BYH and it makes a great healthy snack and they think I'm giving them a great treat. 
That is what I'd try.


----------



## peachick (May 27, 2010)

I just got my baby goat and lamb 2 weeks ago.  I kept them in a small grassy area  about 20x 40 I'm guessing.  Every time I went out there  I had food...  5-6 times a day.  It was the only food they got other than grass.... after about 3-4 days  they were eating out of my hand.  And now  if they even see me coming out of the house  they come to the fence and beg


----------



## mully (May 27, 2010)

Find a place to sit in their area..... goats are so curious that it will not be long before they are all over you. Have a treat in your hand and that will give them even more reason to come over. Don't try to "catch" them be patient and slow about it.  Good luck !!


----------



## dawglvr (May 28, 2010)

Thanks to all of you!!  I just have to be patient.


----------

